# Trying to plan a trip to Germany



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

This is non dog related (unless you count going to watch the BSP). I'm having a difficult time trying to plan the trip. I've never had to plan a trip outside of the US before, and I'm really stressing out. 

I know that I'll be flying into Frankfurt, and staying in Heidelberg for at least a few days. Adam is meeting me there. Then we will travel north to Meppen, and spend one night there. After that, I know we want to see some of the castles, and then go to Munich to experience a little of Oktoberfest, but other than that, I don't know. Part of the problem is that I don't really know what there IS to do/see, and where things are.

I was hoping that those that have been there could help. Should we rent a car? Take the train? How should we go about finding lodging? My main concern is safety since it will be just the two of us and we obviously cannot take our guns w/us.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

The trains in Germany are magnifient. You can go virtually anywhere. In fact, most of Europe is like that. Personally though, I really like the freedom of traveling by car. When in Germany, depending on the amount of time you have, you aren't that far from the Netherlands and France for that matter. I was a WWII history buff, so a lot of the places I went were noteworthy because of the war. I am also more of an out the way type traveler. While a lot of the "touristy" things are neat, I like the off the main road stuff.The small villages, etc. I loved Germany when I was there. Sometimes I think we try to plan too much. 

DFrost


----------



## Eric Read (Aug 14, 2006)

When I went with a friend, we got our tickets, rented a car and went. No hotel reservations, nothing planned other than we were going skiing somewhere, checking out a castle and going to Austria for a day or two.

I never felt unsafe. The people were great, the country was beautiful, our exchange rate was better  and the beer and food where good everywhere we went. 

We stayed in the southern part, Munich, oberammergau, Garmish for skiing, andechs for some beer, a couple castles with the Newschwanstein being the most famous and worthy of a visit, Dachau, near munich and some other WWII spots. Stayed in everything from hostels (age limit, but can't remember it) small village inns and big fancy hotels. We stopped in where we wanted to stop for the day based on our lose plan made the night before.


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

I've traveled mainly in France and Belgium, but definitely vote for renting a car over public transit for some of the same reasons mentioned...freedom to go when and where you want and stop where you want. Also, we've gotten the best rental rates by booking online using the same travel sites as when searching for cheap tickets. That way the car is reserved and you don't have to worry about it when you arrive. When I've flown into Frankfurt, I've noticed the rental car rates were overall less than in Paris.

I highly recommend taking a gps or a car equipped with one. Not all State side gps are equipped with Europe. Some Garmins are and this is what we have. This way you can search out hotels/motels and sites as well as not getting lost.

We never make reservations or plan where to stay ahead of time, but just have always looked for a hotel near we end up that day. 

You will want to have the Euro electrical outlet adapters as their plugs are different than ours and anything you plug in needs to be adaptable to their electricity..I think it's 220..can't remember. You can bring a portable inverter. 

We use our visa/mastercard almost exclusively while traveling as it gives a better exchange rate than trying to exchange $$ for Euros and paying cash. Also, you will want to let your credit card co. know in advance that you are traveling to Europe because I know ours will lock ours down for security reasons if we don't tell them we are going out of country. 

We bought a pre-paid phone for calls in France and re-activate it when we travel there as it's way cheaper than using your US phone. Also, you can bring your computer and communicate that way as there are many free internet accesses in Europe. McDonalds normally has free internet.

That's all I can think of right now.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

You don't need a gun Kristen!!!

The Germans are civilised people, mostly. Forget the amoklaufs, you have them in the USA, too.

I think what the others have said has validity.

Just rent a car at the airport and "drift". Stop at the little villages on the way and have a chat with the locals. Overnight as you feel fit, either hotel or "Gasthaus".

Extremely clean people, extremely friendly if you meet them half way.

What's your problem?


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks. I'm just stressing. I want to see/do everything I can because I don't know if/when we'll ever get to go back. 

If we rent a car, we'll do it on base, once we get there, most likely. There is a shuttle to the base from the airport.

Adam has an inverter with him, so he'll bring that with him. I will have to check and see if my GPS has Europe on it or not. If not, I guess I'll have to buy it or upgrade or whatever. 

So, besides the castles, any suggestions on things to go see/do? War stuff, historical sites, etc. is interesting to us. We're not all that into clubs/discos, but I'm sure Adam will want to hit a few bars. Guided tours of towns are cool, as long as there isn't a language barrier


Can I bring alcohol back w/me??


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

Gabor and I never book places to stay. We just find something.

Car definitely.

Talk to Sigrid.


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Kristen Cabe said:


> Thanks. I'm just stressing. I want to see/do everything I can because I don't know if/when we'll ever get to go back.
> 
> If we rent a car, we'll do it on base, once we get there, most likely. There is a shuttle to the base from the airport.
> 
> ...


You can't bring it in your carry-ons any longer is my understanding. I know even saline for the contacts and mouthwash, etc. must be in a very small container and inside a clear zip lock bag when it goes through inspection at the airport (secondary inspection). I have assumed that liquor was out of the question in the carry-ons because of this restriction on size of 'liquid" in one's carry-ons. 

However, you can check it in your luggage..just be sure it's well protected so as not to get broken. And if it happens to get broken it won't leak all over your stuff. So I recommend bringing some plastic bags with you. Also, I always bring zip-ties..and some duct tape for packing stuff and an extra duffle style bag in case you go crazy buying stuff. Then the breakables and valuables can be in the suitcase and the dirty clothes, etc can be tossed in the duffle and checked that way.

I usually bring back a lot of chocolate from France and Belgium and a few bottles of wine and specialty liquor such as Mirabelle from France. It's always checked. You can also buy liquor last minute at the airport duty-frees, but there won't be as much of a selection there. 

We usually bring back Belgian equipment..jambieres and puppy cuffs and they make the perfect packing material for the bottles :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2010)

The trains run like clockwork, no need for a car, really, unless you are on a time crunch and have specific places you really want to see or want to just bum around the countryside which has its wonderful benefits as well. Germany is by far my favorite country in the EU. It is a beautiful place with friendly people, interestingly contrasting architecture from bullet and bomb shattered buildings to modern skyrises and such rich history. You can't go wrong in any of the major cities. Berlin nuff said, Dresden is too much fun and lovely, Heidelberg is gorgeous, Munich is tons of fun, Hamburg is gritty. All the little towns in between are where I spent the majority of my time there. Talk to locals. Germans are some of the most welcoming and hospitable I have ever met.


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Can I talk you into going to France instead? I have 2 Dexter puppies that need to come in this direction and one D'Only pup going to Reims, France.  I'll pay you in useful travel tips, chocolate and wine! :-\":-\" The food is WAAAYYY better in France and they've got castles too! :lol::lol:


----------



## Martine Loots (Dec 28, 2009)

Vin Chiu said:


> The trains run like clockwork, no need for a car, really, unless you are on a time crunch and have specific places you really want to see or want to just bum around the countryside which has its wonderful benefits as well. Germany is by far my favorite country in the EU. It is a beautiful place with friendly people, interestingly contrasting architecture from bullet and bomb shattered buildings to modern skyrises and such rich history. You can't go wrong in any of the major cities. Berlin nuff said, Dresden is too much fun and lovely, Heidelberg is gorgeous, Munich is tons of fun, Hamburg is gritty. All the little towns in between are where I spent the majority of my time there. Talk to locals.* Germans are some of the most welcoming and hospitable I have ever met*.


You should come to Belgium and change that opinion hehe :wink:


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

I'd add a Malt Whisky such as "Oban", Talisker, Glen Fiddich, etc. but guess Maggie will pip me at the post here. You may be in Germany but even the Germans know quality!!!


----------



## Chris Cromwell (Jun 7, 2010)

One thing to do is make a photo copy of your passport. If for whatever reason you lose yours you can take it to the consulate and get it replaced much quicker with the copy. 

The trains are in my opinion the best way to get around. They run all day and are almost always on time. Plus they are cheap. The rental cars get very pricey due to the insane cost of gas. 

As far as being safe goes just use common sense. Stay in well traveled areas at night. Be on the watch for pick pockets in crowded areas. You may want to get a travel wallet which you can attach to your belt. Europe is just like the US in that it has good areas and bad areas. You just have to use your judgement. 

I would highly recommend going to Belgium or Netherlands if you can. The people in those countries just seemed far more friendly in all my trips to Europe. If you head to Belgium try to head out to Brugge. It is called the Venice of the North due to all the canals and scenery. It is a wonderful city for food, shopping and beer. Make sure you get some Belgian Chocolate if you go as well. It is the best in the world. There is a chocolate shop called Dumon in Brugge that is very good and priced well.

Ghent is a great little city in Belgium as well. 

If you goto Munich make sure to check out the Hofbrauhaus beer hall. It is a fun experience. There is also a very good Third Reich walking tour in Munich. If you are into history I recommend it. Also go see the new city hall. It is amazing looking. 

As for food in Germany make sure to try pretzels, spaetzle, Landjäger, Rostbratwurst, and of course Bratwurst. If you want a good dinner check out Ayingers Speis und Trank.

Just try to have fun and relax. Once you get settled in you will feel very comfortable and you will be amazed how many people speak English. 

-Chris


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

I guess even the Swiss, Germans and Austrians are friendly, too!! Just depends how you approach them!!!


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

How long will your trip be? There used to be a Euro train pass, you can go most places in Europe for up to a month quite cheaply. Train is great, places to stay are not hard to find, and public transport can be very sociable...as for friendly people, they are friendly pretty much everywhere except in Paris LOL Oh, and the food is the best in France, castles and history are everywhere, scenery is breathtaking but I'd say at a push... for humourous folks, the Dutch are the best crack outside of Scotland !


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Gillian, whiskey is my downfall. I'm hooked on Jameson's Irish Whiskey. So good. 

Chris, thanks for the good advice, especially about copying the passport. That's a really good idea. 

We're definitely going to Munich because we'll be there during the last half of September ;-) Thanks for the Hofbrauhaus suggestion!

We'll be there around 2.5 weeks, Maggie.

Debbie, I don't think we'll make France this trip, sorry! :lol:


----------



## Annika Friberg (Mar 27, 2009)

The most famous castle in southern Germany is Neuschwanstein, built by a crazy Bavarian king in honor of Wagner. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neuschwanstein_Castle . That's the must-see I can think about.

Nuremberg is prettier than Munich and as far as I remember (I was there in 1994 or -5), it is relatively easy to walk around it, particularly the Old Town. It has a castle and some churches. Very historic.

Bars are everywhere and you should drink the local beers. I recommend leaving the cities if you can and hitting the small villages on the countryside for an off the beaten path-kind of experience - country inns often have great food and beer. It's safe (I was 17 and getting around alone, at night, in those parts - i.e. on the Bavarian countryside - without problems). On the other hand, like others said, watch out for pickpockets in the larger cities.

At least part of the time, stay in smaller Gastwirtschafte (Inns) - they are nicer and more personal. 

You should really consider nipping across the border and visiting Vienna since you're in that part of the world - it's only a half day of travel away, if even, from Munich, and extremely beautiful. 

Like some of the other people are saying, it is relatively easy to improvise once you are there since public transportation is good. You can always find someone to speak English (at least in the cities) to point you in the right direction. As for friendliness, no idea anymore but I'd say if you are polite and not pushy, you won't have any problems.

Enjoy your stay and have fun!


----------



## Wendy Schmitt (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm a fan of driving but the trains are amizing too. I bought a chip for my Garmin GPS for $99, it works all over Europe and I can attest to that. It worked in Germany, Belgium, Holland, Denmark, Poland and amazingly even the most backwood roads in Czech! 
As Debbi stated use your credit card/ATM as you will get the best exchange rates but do keep some cash on you and get that from a bank in Germany to get the best rates.

Have Fun!
Wendy Schmitt


----------



## Annika Friberg (Mar 27, 2009)

Wendy Schmitt said:


> I'm a fan of driving but the trains are amizing too. I bought a chip for my Garmin GPS for $99, it works all over Europe and I can attest to that. It worked in Germany, Belgium, Holland, Denmark, Poland and amazingly even the most backwood roads in Czech!
> As Debbi stated use your credit card/ATM as you will get the best exchange rates but do keep some cash on you and get that from a bank in Germany to get the best rates.
> 
> Have Fun!
> Wendy Schmitt


Someone else might be able to tell me if this is still true but it seems to me that when I was traveling in Germany, there were many places who would not accept purchases smaller than 40-50 euro on a credit card. Definitely have a couple of 10s and 20s in change handy if that is still the case.


----------



## Chris Cromwell (Jun 7, 2010)

Gillian Schuler said:


> I'd add a Malt Whisky such as "Oban", Talisker, Glen Fiddich, etc. but guess Maggie will pip me at the post here. You may be in Germany but even the Germans know quality!!!


Mmmm Oban =D>


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

The Straßenbahn is great. My husband traveled all over Europe with no car, when he was in the military. I didn't travel much when I lived there, having a small child and all but made it to a few local castles on volksmarches. 

Here is a link I found on castle road...

http://goeurope.about.com/od/mapsofgermany/l/bl_castlerd_map.htm

I found driving in Germany a bit scary, not knowing how to get from place to place. Taking the train is more relaxing adn you can enjoy the views rather than trying to read road signs and worry about missing exits.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Gillian Schuler said:


> I'd add a Malt Whisky such as "Oban", Talisker, Glen Fiddich, etc. but guess Maggie will pip me at the post here. You may be in Germany but even the Germans know quality!!!


 
Nah Gillian, I hate the stuff... give me a good Russian or Finnish vodka anyday :razz:.

I'll second the trip from Munich to Vienna...you travel through 'Sound of Music' country Saltzburg, very very beautiful, Vienna is certainly worth a look.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: My main concern is safety since it will be just the two of us and we obviously cannot take our guns w/us.

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Yes, you are so important and rich, you will get stolen. 

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Look, not for nothing, but even if you did take your guns, Mr bad guy is gonna punk you. Your NRA course is just gonna get you killed. If you seriously have this sort of thought process, don't go, it will just ruin the trip.

Take your guns. 

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA

That was a good one. I nearly choked I laughed so hard. Still am. ****ing Ritchie Rich, gonna get snatched. 

Hey, you know that you put this on the internet, now they ALL know when you are coming, and are gonna GET YA ! ! ! ! ! !

Seriously, you kill me. Guns. ](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Gillian Schuler said:


> You don't need a gun Kristen!!!
> 
> The Germans are civilised people, mostly. Forget the amoklaufs, you have them in the USA, too.
> 
> ...


I agree, and think this is the best way to get to know any country in Europe. If you tie yourself down with too much organized sight seeing, you will end up only seeing the sights, not the people or the culture and that would be a shame.

Kristen I sincerely hope your comment about your guns was meant to be funny, and that you aren't really concerned that you can't bring your guns abroad, or anywhere for that matter.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2010)

I think Gillian can confirm this, but Austrians don't actually speak German. Just warning you.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Well neither do I, Steven, so no worries! LOL


----------



## jack van strien (Apr 9, 2009)

A good idea for anyone travelling,scan your travel documents and send them to your own email.No matter where you go you will have a copy of your important papers.
I heard even some of the policestations in europe have internet.\\/


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Austrians speak German but with a dialect. The Swiss speak German, too but their mother tongue (in the German part) is Swiss German which isn't understood by the Austrians or Germans sometimes.

But most Swiss speak English from all parts whatever their mother tongue (Italian, French, German or Romantsch).


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2010)

Yes, a dialect of hill folk. Totally unintelligible.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Here you can listen to it and there's a table of translation from English to Swiss German to German:

http://www.eldrid.ch/swgerman.htm

Strange that one of the most beautiful countries in Europe should have such a language!


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2010)

I'm pretty sure I told you this, but upon going to Austria, I thought I flushed 8 years of german classes down the toilet. Totally lost, that is, until I bumped into some tourists from the actual state of Germany. What a relief that the words I learned meant something....to somebody...somewhere.

Gebirgevolk...[-(


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Ha Ha, kind of like of learning Portuguese in preparation for intellectual conversation in Brazil, or Spanish for Catalan ? :-D Either way, I doubt Kristen wants to be doing much in the way of sign language with a gun in her hand :grin:.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

What are you Kristen? a Modern Day Annie get your Gun?

Either way, you won't be welcomed with a rootin' tootin' attitude like that :wink:

I would love to visit the States but am now alarmed.....

As I say, just drift, maybe you'll be shot dead at midnight and maybe not. Just all the luck of the draw but no reason not to travel outside your holy country!


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

I lived in Holland in 98/99 and traveled all around the Netherlands (I loved it there) to Belgium, UK, Germany by myself. By train and by auto.

No issue whatsoever. Most of the time, no idea of where I was going - just picked up and left.


----------



## Annika Friberg (Mar 27, 2009)

Steven Lepic said:


> I'm pretty sure I told you this, but upon going to Austria, I thought I flushed 8 years of german classes down the toilet. Totally lost, that is, until I bumped into some tourists from the actual state of Germany. What a relief that the words I learned meant something....to somebody...somewhere.
> 
> Gebirgevolk...[-(


You have the same problem IN Germany sometimes. I stayed with a family who spoke mostly Frankisch (a Bavarian dialect) after five years of German. Could have been urdu for all I knew.

Fortunately, everyone except the grandparents knew high German as well so it worked out well in the end.

On the other hand, I had trouble with the Southern drawl after having learned British English in school and lived in Ohio as well...


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Be thankful you (nearly all) live in a country where they all speak the same language!!!!

Language barriers are not the problem, understanding what each other tries to communicate is!


----------



## Remco Fox (Apr 1, 2010)

Kristen Cabe said:


> This is non dog related (unless you count going to watch the BSP). I'm having a difficult time trying to plan the trip. I've never had to plan a trip outside of the US before, and I'm really stressing out.
> 
> I know that I'll be flying into Frankfurt, and staying in Heidelberg for at least a few days. Adam is meeting me there. Then we will travel north to Meppen, and spend one night there. After that, I know we want to see some of the castles, and then go to Munich to experience a little of Oktoberfest, but other than that, I don't know. Part of the problem is that I don't really know what there IS to do/see, and where things are.
> 
> I was hoping that those that have been there could help. Should we rent a car? Take the train? How should we go about finding lodging? My main concern is safety since it will be just the two of us and we obviously cannot take our guns w/us.


i can guide you around inn holland its next too germany and i live on the border maybe then you can experiance some knpv


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Gillian Schuler said:


> Be thankful you (nearly all) live in a country where they all speak the same language!!!!
> 
> Language barriers are not the problem, understanding what each other tries to communicate is!


 
Yeah, and it won't help much with an AK47 strapped on the backpack and a revolver in the belt :grin:.

You've obviously never been to Aberdeen or Inverness Gillian, don't know what they speak there but it isn't English or Gaelic...it's not even Scottish lol :grin:

Anyway, Germany COULD be a particularly fantastic place to be next weekend lol.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Na, Maggie, never assume! however, we don't have guns strapped on our backs for a start!

I've travelled Scotland intensively, Inverness, Aberdeen, just to mention a few wee townships! I love Scotland, my husband, too. My husband loves Scotland, too! Correction.

I think, if it were possible we would retire there. You never know!!!


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

You do know it rains a lot ? And when it isn't raining, it's generally drizzling and/or windy, except for the last few weeks, temps 20- 30 everyday for weeks now....freak weather lol


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

And? Should that worry me?


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Gillian Schuler said:


> And? Should that worry me?


Not if you don't have arthritis, and possess a good set of waterproofs.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

I have the first and don't possess the second lol lol lol


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Gillian Schuler said:


> I have the first and don't possess the second lol lol lol


Why would anyone choose to come and live in the damp then ? As beautiful as the country and people are :-D, I'd be heading to warmer drier climes...ever been to Porugal ? :grin:


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

No, speak Portugese but the service personal do in our local resturant


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Sign language works very well...just don't strap a rifle on your back :-D.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Swizerland has a lot to offer Maggie, not just Hundesport! The language is as languages do, Italian, German, French, Romantsch but you can't imagine how cosy it is in a Weinstube in Graubünden! Mountains surround you, the wine is palatable and the locals are ok - just like the Welsh if you speak English to them! So I speak English in Graubünden and Swiss German in Wales - works wonders! Even with a maiden name like Owen!

We have a military rifle ( I say we!!) and one for shooting Enzian blooms!


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Ah, but you are being rather assuming Gillian , I have spent some time in Switzerland but more in the french kind of lingo parts, Lausanne and Geneva .


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Now how am I being "assuming"?


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

I thought you were assuming I didn't know about mountains ! You have to understand Gillian, I'm on my second world cup football game of the day, and I am enjoying these games in good Scottish style . So you see, it's not all down to just language is it ? :-D.

Sorry to derail Kristens thread here.....now Kristen, back to Germany and guns lol :lol:.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

For the record, whenever I travel, I take my gun. Why have a concealed carry permit if you aren't going to use it? I'm by myself 99% of the time (well, at the moment, it's 100% of the time), and I have been victimized in the past, so you can make fun of me all you want, but like it or not, I have it on me when I go out now. I really don't care what anyone else thinks about it. 


When I said 'we obviously cannot take our guns,' it was more tongue-in-cheek than anything, because I remember reading >somewhere< that it is illegal to carry a firearm in public in Germany. 

However, that said, I AM concerned about safety because I will be alone; Adam _may_ already be there when I arrive, but odds are, he won't. I'm terrified. I will be all by myself from here until I get to Heidelberg. I've never made such a trip by myself before, and it's scary. I'm sorry that's so humorous to y'all. On top of that, we aren't part of a big tourist group, and, not knowing the language, that's a bit unnerving as well; I've heard all kinds of stories about people being taken advantage of when traveling to other countries, because they were on their own. 


Anyway, thanks for the advice so far about places to visit, etc. I've written it all down. I just need to figure out where to go, when, so that we're not back and forth all over the country


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Kristen, leave your paranoia when you board your plane, otherwise you'd be as well taking a trip in the states where you can take your guns and enjoy your insecurity. Maybe there is someone on here who can put you in touch with someone over there, that can be how it can work in parts of Europe, you already have one offer from a Dutch man ;-).

It just sounds really funny, guns are not part of the culture here, what about flying direct to Switzerland instead and maybe Gillian can help set you on your way until you have company.

Gillian Gillian...are you there ??


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

I understand your trepidation a bit.

But, when I went over to Holland for the 1st time, I was told when I got to Amsterdam, go downstairs to the train station, track 4 to Roosendaal. I did not speak Dutch, it was my 1st time traveling overseas and I was by my self.

No problem with getting the ticket, getting on the train. Got off the train a few hours later, walked over to the main Hotel and they got me to my Hotel in another town (for 1 night). Took a taxi, spent the night, checked in and out, went to the main hotel and then to work.

Drove from Roosendaal to Waidhaus (Baveria) by myself. Figured out the directions and went.

Note: do not take a lot of stuff. You want to be mobile. Same with carry on; travel light. Get cash prior to going. Make sure your credit card company knows when you are going and where. Make sure you have a PIN number for your credit card - might need it for some of the gas stations, etc.

Have someone in the states have a copy of your passports. Do not take a lot of Credit cards - just what you need.

Do you have the phone covered? What is you carrier?


----------



## Annika Friberg (Mar 27, 2009)

> However, that said, I AM concerned about safety because I will be alone; Adam _may_ already be there when I arrive, but odds are, he won't. I'm terrified. I will be all by myself from here until I get to Heidelberg. I've never made such a trip by myself before, and it's scary. I'm sorry that's so humorous to y'all. On top of that, we aren't part of a big tourist group, and, not knowing the language, that's a bit unnerving as well; I've heard all kinds of stories about people being taken advantage of when traveling to other countries, because they were on their own.


I understand the feeling - sometimes it doesn't help when others tell you something is okay, it still seems kind of scary. But Germany really is safe.

Either way, you will probably not even be able to bring guns across its borders without a lot of hassle:

From the U.S. department of state - consular affairs - travel advice:



> *SPECIAL CIRCUMSTANCES:* Germany has strict customs regulations concerning temporary importation into or export from Germany of items* such as firearms*, military artifacts (particularly those pertaining to the Second World War), antiques, medications/pharmaceuticals and business equipment. Under German law it is also illegal to bring literature, music CDs, or paraphernalia that glorifies fascism, the Nazi past, or the “Third Reich” into or out of Germany. Contact the German Embassy in Washington or one of the German consulates in the United States for specific information regarding customs requirements.


on the other hand - to back up what everyone has been saying:



> Violent crimes do occur in Germany, however, *they are generally less frequent than in the U.S*. You should remain vigilant, especially in larger cities or high-risk areas such as train stations. American citizens have been victims in a number of aggravated assaults in *higher-risk urban areas*. However*, most incidents of street crime involve the theft of unattended items and pick-pocketing.* Take the same precautions that you would in any American city.


The areas you are traveling to are generally not "higher risk urban areas" (watch out for pickpockets and thieves at the train stations, that's all. If you rent a car, watch out for car thieves - don't leave valuables visible in the car).

Your best protection is information and common sense;
here are the U.S. consulate services travel information pages on Germany:
http://travel.state.gov/travel/cis_pa_tw/cis/cis_1123.html#entry_requirements

And travel safety tips:
http://travel.state.gov/travel/tips/safety/safety_1747.html
(a lot of the advice on this page does not apply to Germany and Austria - people don't get robbed on German trains and buses, or attacked in cars, terrorist attacks are not common - the packing and loss of documents sections are good, and it´s always good to have a Plan B in case you lose something important)

As for the language, if you ask anyone your own age a question in English, they will almost certainly be able to answer you in English (or their friend will) so you will never be stuck in a place where you can't communicate with anyone.


----------



## Annika Friberg (Mar 27, 2009)

double-posted


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Don't worry for not speaking the language. In Germany/Belgium/Holland most people speak (a little) english, certainly the younger people. Even in France more and more people speak english.

Stay in public places and don't wear your valuables where the can easily be pick pocketed (is that a word?) and you'll be alright.


----------

